# Guys n gals from London, England or the UK ...??



## d.p.master (May 15, 2012)

Are you from London England or the UK post here ......brief intro with your 
Name:
Location:
And 
Years suffering dp:

Let's see if we can make a UK FORUM here on dpselfhelp

Cuz I am sure as most of us are well aware of the fact that most gp's and mental health specialist don't have a clue what are we going thru...?????


----------



## Edis (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi i am from the uk
Name is Mark Edwards
Live in staffordshire cannock
Had dp for 18 months

The 1st 4 months were hell but i am living a better life now i know it wont killl me so i deal with it


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice idea d.p.master! And yes, I couldn't agree more about the so-called specialists here. The first doctor guy I saw actually laughed when I was sat there desperately trying to describe the whole thing. He knew nothing and didn't even try to understand.









Luke Taylor
Near Bristol
I've had DP/DR (more DR really) as episodes for as long as I can remember, but it's only been a constant thing for the past one or two years. In that time, it intensified very quickly to the point where I wasn't even able to physically talk properly, but everything has cooled down in my life now so I'm generally feeling a bit better now.


----------



## MissK (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey I'm from the UK









Name is Selena

Had dp for 1 year and 8 months


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Lauren from Brighton







on an off for about two years, doesn't bother me now though coz it always goes away again an I know that now


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm Paddy, originally from West London now live in Bristol


----------



## d.p.master (May 15, 2012)

Sorry guys have been busy for the last 2 days ....

completely forgot about this.

Well I am Faisal, live in london.

had dp for about 7 years ...

doctors in my sort of area still dont have a clue about dp. they seem to know the term but dont have a single idea of what i am talking about.

have tried almost every anti-dep nothing helped except citalopram and clonazepam they seem to work well ...dont take me wrong they dont do any miracles i just feel 10-15 % better when i am on them.

other symptoms are like:

foggy and cloudy, dream like feeling, or not feeling anything, severe fatigue and dryness in eyes + pain like feeling behind the eyes, also seem to notice something wrong in my brain as in i feel pretty heavy and headaches all over and migraines all the time.

i do sleep a lot when i get time .....i guess that is the only thing that helps! well its got to cuz we are not awake but i guess we are not awake awake anyway!

its painful but i guess i cant even feel the pain ...lol!

guys n gals from england be patient ....

i know exactky what are u going thru especially a country where treatment for dp is no less than a joke!

for 6 years since i had dp my doctors have been experimenting on me thingking that i have depression...throwing tablets and turning their heads away when ever i seen them.

i self diagnosed my dp after i found this website! and my mental health guys still dont have a clue about dp lol!

heard about an anti-dep called vibryd which seems to work better for dp but is final testing in NHS (england)

taking about GABA klonopin as its benzo being banned in UK was not given to me by doctors here but had to order them from back home which is a pain and is very expensive.

sorry for broken sentences i cant help myself typing proper phrases anymore...

hope u all get well soon and some miracle drug arrives to UK soon

fingers crossed!


----------



## d.p.master (May 15, 2012)

And a big hi to Paddy, Selena, Mark, Luke & Lauren and everyone if anyone left! lol


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah doctors didn't know what I was talking about either lol, my doctor was lovely and listened to me but she referred me to see a psychiatrist an i told him everything about feeling like i wasn't me anymore an looking like it was someone elses face in the mirror an stuff an he just didnt get it at all lol, they gave me antidepressants an told me that i would be ok an i kind of forced myself to be coz i really wanted to get better and eventually i did, although i do still have moments of dp an dr, i just stay calm an ignore it an know it will go away, i had one yesterday at work where suddenly everyone looked different an everything looked strange an i felt confused like i had forgot where i was, but i stayed calm an later it went away







hope u guys all feel better soon







x


----------



## JustRose (May 17, 2012)

Hi







I'm Rose, live near Croydon. I've had this for at least 9 years of my life, never been on any medication. Feel like I'm locked into it nearly permanently, other than a few moments that I can let go in.


----------



## lizzie89 (Aug 24, 2012)

Name: Lizzie
Location: Watford
Years suffering dp: On and off since I was 11, back with a vengeance now though


----------



## lizzie89 (Aug 24, 2012)

lizzie89 said:


> Name: Lizzie
> Location: Watford
> Years suffering dp: On and off since I was 11, back with a vengeance now though


Oh, and I'm 23 now


----------



## d.p.master (May 15, 2012)

Hey,

Lizzie & rose nice to hear that you guys live in London... How are you guys coping with the dp ?

Our next step is to mention:

A)Taking any meds(name):

B)Who diagnosed your dp:

C) Are you satisfied with the treatment you have received so far?:


----------



## Abigail- (Jun 28, 2012)

Name: Abigail








Location: Bristol 
Years suffering dp: 6 months!
19 years old!

My doctor was a useless streak of piss and just prescribed me anti d's.... Now I see a CBT therapist who just laughs every time I mention my DP... Wanker lol


----------



## Smelly (Jul 3, 2009)

Name: Declan 
Age: 17
Location: Nottinghamshire
Had DP for: 3 years, since May 2009.

Had 4 doctors in the past: My GP who was more interested in treating my agoraphobia than the DP, a CBT lady who quit after a month because I was unresponsive to the treatment, a medical doctor who gave me SSRIs and left my care after 6 months because I was unresponsive to the treatment and a therapist who I saw for 8 months before she stopped coming.


----------



## lizzie89 (Aug 24, 2012)

Faisal, in response to your earlier post (I know we have spoken about this already but just in case anyone else wants to know):

a) I'm on Sertraline 100mg a day right now, have only just started so think I am going through the phase of feeling worse before I feel better.








I have self-diagnosed my dp, the doctors I speak to have never even heard of it which I find quite surprising, they just shove me under the anxiety/panic attacks category.

c) I went to the doctors on Friday and was told to increase to 100mg Sertraline (I was previously on 50mg) to see if this makes me feel better. If after six weeks I don't feel better I've been told to go back to be referred to a psychiatrist, but I'm not going to wait that long. I will give myself two weeks and if I feel the same I will be going back to hassle them. It will take enough time to be referred anyway!

I previously spoke to a CBT about obsessive thoughts (not the existential thoughts I have now though) but I saw no improvement. This may have been because I only spoke to him over the telephone on my lunch break at work, which was really not convenient and was awkward as I had to find somewhere private to talk to him.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Abigail- said:


> Name: Abigail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get this.

All I read on here is people saying how rude and useless their therapists are and GP's etc among others. It's really really sad if it's true. Everyone I have been to see bar one psychologist has been very supportive and helpful.

Note to everyone who's dealing with rude people, firstly - don't feel like you have to put up with that shit, secondly do the research on everyone you are seeing and thirdly, don't put the idea of paying for private health on the back burner cos even though it can be expensive it can be helpful.


----------



## Abigail- (Jun 28, 2012)

I appreciate what your saying... But some of us arn't lucky enough to have a doctor that cares in such a way we want them to. At the end of the day they get their pay cheque weather we feel better or not. And regardless of how supportive and kind our doctor, therapist ect is.. None of them have that magic ability to cure us of our DP. Its highly irritating that my doctor clearly didn't care due to his attitude and lack of interest when talking to me but in my honest opinion.. he prescribed me meds and referred me and that's even all a 'supportive' doctor could of done for me.

Secondly I have seen 2 therapists in the last 6 months since the start of my DP.. both private, and both of which I of course researched and all I can say is the only thing it helped do, was to empty my wallet! I was paying £50 a session every week. Some people on this site struggle to even go out side let alone hold down a job so sadly for some people the option of paying for private health is totally out of the equation!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Abigail- said:


> I appreciate what your saying... But some of us arn't lucky enough to have a doctor that cares in such a way we want them to. At the end of the day they get their pay cheque weather we feel better or not. And regardless of how supportive and kind our doctor, therapist ect is.. None of them have that magic ability to cure us of our DP. Its highly irritating that my doctor clearly didn't care due to his attitude and lack of interest when talking to me but in my honest opinion.. he prescribed me meds and referred me and that's even all a 'supportive' doctor could of done for me.
> 
> Secondly I have seen 2 therapists in the last 6 months since the start of my DP.. both private, and both of which I of course researched and all I can say is the only thing it helped do, was to empty my wallet! I was paying £50 a session every week. Some people on this site struggle to even go out side let alone hold down a job so sadly for some people the option of paying for private health is totally out of the equation!


I didn't mean to come off like I was gloating because I have a nice therapist or something, just saying that it seems like some people are settling for second best.


----------



## Abigail- (Jun 28, 2012)

Midnight said:


> I didn't mean to come off like I was gloating because I have a nice therapist or something, just saying that it seems like some people are settling for second best.


And I'm not saying you were gloating.. I'm saying some people don't have the options you do and have no other choice than to settle for second best.


----------



## Billal86 (Nov 14, 2013)

Name: Billal

Age:27

Location:London

Had DP from the age of 12...it was full blown during my teenage years,even though i didnt know about it. After the doctor heard my story,he was surprised that I never became schizophrenic. Its more manageable now,but I also suffer from bipolar,which is the major cause of my suffering. My prescription drug is quetiapine.


----------



## Gfeathers (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm Gfeathers (that's my real name - lol!)

I'm in London. Had dp (and in the past much more massive dicossiation) for 24 years.

I have actually found something thats helping me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really have tried practically everything under the sun and nothing really helped me especially and neither have i found any especially helpfull mh people that have been of any support for more than 5 minutes.

The thing/drug i've found is for nerve dammage. CBT, etc was useless to me personally. I'm not a stupid person, if it did i would have been applying it. Anyway. I did a bit of research and thought about (know this may souind a bit mad) too much electrical activity in the brain, as i have/was experiencing massive stress levels i was just suffering with, icolation because of it and massive OCD because of the unsolutionlessness of it all. Also i origionally became ill due to drug usage/abusage as a not to thrilled teenager (mental/nervous ill health in my maternal heritage, so perhaps not strong dna/who knows?). So basically think, for me that i damaged my nervous system, leaving me a nervous incapable, dp'd wreak for years. Long and short of it - these tablets are working for me. A sentence i've never said before!

They are Gabapentin 300mg, i'm taking one x4 daily at regular intervals. They have relieved the knott in my head enabling me to function and concentrate to communicate with other people, etc. And actually want to funtion as well. Had major depression in past from all this of course, who wouldnt right? its not even lol, lol! This drug as well as Pregabalin can be prescribed off label for Generalised Anxiety Dissorder and such like. I had/have that too. Perhaps by helping my anxiety levels it has helped my dp.

The worry, however... got pills from someone else. I'm going to tackle/camp out at my Doctors on Monday about it. I'm hoping that as i've been already taking them (and i'll exagerate how long) that he will prescribe for me. He's nice enough, but that doesn't help me. He's been 'frightened' to prescribe in the past when i was on anti-d's and wanted to change and made me wait to see a psych to do it. He better not pull that shit with me, else i might have to ditch this doctor who's familiar with me over several years for a different surgery who might prescribe. I'm a little concerned about it actually, as not that long ago i asked to be refered to someone/where, as not coping and bet he might try to fob me off to wait for thast and abdicate having to do anything constructive for me. I'm never an aggrevated customer usauallu, but i will not be leaving his room easily, believe me. And he's been away and due to retire and is only in one day a week now, where he's fully booked in advance, so i've got to ring at 8.30am Monday morning and try and get in with him. I'll say its an emergency, if need be, as it is as far as i'm concerned.

Anyway, going on too much now. I'll give you an update after Monday.


----------

